# 228 248 612in. 615ex. LSA 111 custom cam



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Just got my goat back from Precision Motorsports and quite impressed with the numbers.

326 hp stock
422 hp mod

I had the LPE CAI, Kooks LTs and Connections pipes, SLP pulley, and the custom cam that gave me 383.07 hp and a tune that bumped it up to 422.03 rwhp.

The idle is pretty rough but doesnt stall, and now im looking for an exhaust because its pretty loud.... Magna flow or Corsa, or something with 3 in.

Id like to thank Bob at PM and cant wait to get it to the track:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice gain of 100 rwhp:cheers now put a maggie on that bad boy, and you have your self a (stock) zo6 killer


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Good gains.. How much did all that run you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------

